# Best Bits



## FatBear (Feb 26, 2010)

I was wondering who makes the best router bits out there. Not fancy shapes, just the basic ones (straight, bevel, roundover, trimmers, etc.)

I have been buying the orange CMT bits since the mid '90s. I started using them because they were supposedly the best at that time. I'm happy enough with them, but after so many years of not paying attention to the state-of-the-art I figured I might as well revisit who is "best" again.

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

That's almost like asking what is the best car on the market now days, I would say you are using one of the best bits on the market now days..


=====



FatBear said:


> I was wondering who makes the best router bits out there. Not fancy shapes, just the basic ones (straight, bevel, roundover, trimmers, etc.)
> 
> I have been buying the orange CMT bits since the mid '90s. I started using them because they were supposedly the best at that time. I'm happy enough with them, but after so many years of not paying attention to the state-of-the-art I figured I might as well revisit who is "best" again.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## bobfowler (Mar 10, 2010)

While they only make certain profiles in this particular design, I really like the Freud Quadra Cut bits. Most of my bits are Freud, CMT, and Bosch (with a few Whiteside and Amana bits for good measure).


----------



## FatBear (Feb 26, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> That's almost like asking what is the best car on the market now days, I would say you are using one of the best bits on the market now days..=====


I have been driving Toyotas since 1981, but you better believe I'll be asking that question next time around!

--Brian


----------



## FatBear (Feb 26, 2010)

bobfowler said:


> While they only make certain profiles in this particular design, I really like the Freud Quadra Cut bits. Most of my bits are Freud, CMT, and Bosch (with a few Whiteside and Amana bits for good measure).


What makes the Quadra Cut better for you? I just looked at the Freud website and they claim the results will be smoother. They show the little extra cutting edges cutting in the opposite direction as the main ones. I suppose that just having double the cutters around the outside edge would result in a smoother cut because you are getting twice as many cuts per pass.
But what about kickback and does it require more HP? My big router has plenty, but I'm not sure about the small one.
Of course, it looks like most of those Quadra Cuts are profiles I would use very rarely. I mostly use straight, chamfer, and roundover. Maybe I'll just stick with CMT for those.
Thanks!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

FatBear said:


> What makes the Quadra Cut better for you? I just looked at the Freud website and they claim the results will be smoother. They show the little extra cutting edges cutting in the opposite direction as the main ones. I suppose that just having double the cutters around the outside edge would result in a smoother cut because you are getting twice as many cuts per pass.
> But what about kickback and does it require more HP? My big router has plenty, but I'm not sure about the small one.
> Of course, it looks like most of those Quadra Cuts are profiles I would use very rarely. I mostly use straight, chamfer, and roundover. Maybe I'll just stick with CMT for those.
> Thanks!


Most bits made today feature the anti-kickback design. There is more material to close the gap between the cutters as to limit your material from really catching an edge & throwing it back at you. You do not need to worry about needing more power to run these bits. They are just safer to use.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I think Whiteside has the best and they are made in America.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## FatBear (Feb 26, 2010)

jerrymayfield said:


> I think Whiteside has the best and they are made in America.


Thanks, Jerry. I will look into them. Could I ask what, in your opinion, makes them the best? Just in case you and I have different criteria.

--Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I wonder where they get the steel from almost all steel companies are gone by the way side in the states.. 

=========



jerrymayfield said:


> I think Whiteside has the best and they are made in America.
> 
> Regards
> Jerry


----------



## FatBear (Feb 26, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> I wonder where they get the steel from almost all steel companies are gone by the way side in the states..


Probably the same place as the auto companies get their steel for American made trucks.

--Brian


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Most of it owned by an Indian gentleman with a British passport but who is registered as non dom for tax purposes! Another UK plant has just been mothballed, but as they haven't actually dismantled it we assume it will reopen once demand returns.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

FatBear said:


> Thanks, Jerry. I will look into them. Could I ask what, in your opinion, makes them the best? Just in case you and I have different criteria.
> 
> --Brian


That's a good question, Brian... as there's an element of judgement in the analysis. Rather than state my opinion or my personal criteria, I've attached a PDF for Fine WoodWorking's evaluation of 18 "profile cut" bits. The profile they tested is commonly called a "cove and bead". Whiteside came out tied for first place with EagleAmerica for "Best Overall Choice" and won the "Best Value" award. In the review they provide good detail on their criteria for their rating. On the lower right hand side they note that in FWW #137 they reviewed straight bits. In that evaluation Whiteside also won top honors. If you check out various bit reviews, Whiteside typically takes first or second place, with Freud, Infinity, Lee Valley, CMT and a few others often showing high in the ratings.

My router bit collection is small compared to many here, with about two dozen "premium" bits and about 100 total. Included in the 2 dozen are Freud, CMT, Lee Valley and Whiteside. All have performed well for me. That said, about 2/3 of my "premium" bits are Whiteside. I guess that speaks by default for my personal opinion, as I have *not* personally run exhaustive bench-test comparisons of different lines of bits. I leave that for the professionals, who get paid for their testing. 

The balance of the bits include a 30-piece set I picked up for when I need a specialized bit for a one-off use and a number of others when I had an immediate need for a bit to accomplish a cut. In that list are Porter-Cable, Bosch and Amana. Of those, I've had the worst results with the PC's. But then, that's just my experience.


----------



## bobfowler (Mar 10, 2010)

FatBear said:


> What makes the Quadra Cut better for you? I just looked at the Freud website and they claim the results will be smoother. They show the little extra cutting edges cutting in the opposite direction as the main ones. I suppose that just having double the cutters around the outside edge would result in a smoother cut because you are getting twice as many cuts per pass.
> But what about kickback and does it require more HP? My big router has plenty, but I'm not sure about the small one.
> Of course, it looks like most of those Quadra Cuts are profiles I would use very rarely. I mostly use straight, chamfer, and roundover. Maybe I'll just stick with CMT for those.
> Thanks!


I find that the Quadra Cut roundover bits cut much smoother.


----------



## FatBear (Feb 26, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> I've attached a PDF for Fine WoodWorking's evaluation of 18 "profile cut" bits. The profile they tested is commonly called a "cove and bead". Whiteside came out tied for first place with EagleAmerica


Thanks, Big Jim! Very interesting. The ones I've never heard of seem to be higher rated. It's no surprise, though. Advertising is often used to boost sales of mediocre products. (Though I'm not sure I'd call CMT or Freud "mediocre", apparently just less than the best.)
I looked at the Whiteside website and it seems difficult to order from them. Eagle America looks easier. Funny, the things that can affect a decision.

--Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

If you like Whiteside bits here's web link that makes it easy to get them from,I use it now and then..great spot and real quick..plus free shipping on many orders.

Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net -- Router Bits Store

=========





FatBear said:


> Thanks, Big Jim! Very interesting. The ones I've never heard of seem to be higher rated. It's no surprise, though. Advertising is often used to boost sales of mediocre products. (Though I'm not sure I'd call CMT or Freud "mediocre", apparently just less than the best.)
> I looked at the Whiteside website and it seems difficult to order from them. Eagle America looks easier. Funny, the things that can affect a decision.
> 
> --Brian


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

FatBear said:


> Thanks, Big Jim! Very interesting. The ones I've never heard of seem to be higher rated. It's no surprise, though. Advertising is often used to boost sales of mediocre products. (Though I'm not sure I'd call CMT or Freud "mediocre", apparently just less than the best.)
> I looked at the Whiteside website and it seems difficult to order from them. Eagle America looks easier. Funny, the things that can affect a decision.
> 
> --Brian


BJ's dead on.. Whiteside sells its stuff through resellers.. such as routerbitstore and Amazon.


----------

